# Whole house surge protection



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

I am looking for some type of whole house surge protection. We are continually having the power flicker on and off. Today with the wind blowing the power has been off 3 times. Now granted it is on the main line somewhere as ours is buried under ground for about 3/10 of a mile.

I have my office (computer, copier, modem etc) covered with a ups battery back up which works extremely good for the office but things like the microwave, electronic clock, tv , refrigerator etc. are still vulnerable.

Now the set up I have is grid power with a manual transfer switch for my back up generator. The generator does not have an inverter so any type of surge protection would also need to work (or help) this situation. I know from some of my commercial buildings that they do make such an animal but I am not familiar with something for residential. I have goggled and found some but not sure what I need. So do you guys have a suggestion ? 

Note: Main service is 200 amp and If you need more information just ask. Thanks !


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Square D makes a whole house suppressor that plugs into a SO or Homeline service entrance panel. Should be easy to install if you have a Square D panel.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I know that the local utility offers a *program*?? where they install at your meter a "whole house" surge protection unit .
I believe they also have some sort of *written word* about damage to your equipment.
Check with your utility first.......


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Sycom 120/240TC model is what I have on my main panel....wires right in ANY panel, has green LED to let you know it's in working mode. About 50-75 bucks, depending on where you get it. Gets good reviews.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Panel is Siemens- Idahodave

Jim-mi- I thought the power co. offered that back when I added it at my business but opted to provide my own stuff, did not want to get an extra bill for that every month. The *Written word* would be nice though.

TnAndy_ I thought you told me about that but could not remember what it was. I am going to research it as soon as I get back this afternoon and get something on the way. This mess knocking electronics out every time you turn around is getting old.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Sycom warranty covers household appliances, including any electronics on them, but not electronics like TV, computer, etc. Their warranty is online.

I use an additional multiplug surge unit at computer/TV/etc, which also provides for phone/cable inputs, which can take lightning hits ( and probably WHY the Sycom warranty excludes those type of things....they couldn't provide protection for a surge on a phone line )

Like you, our power company offers a whole house surge protector, but it's 12 bucks/month on the bill.....I could buy 2 Sycom units a year for that.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> Sycom warranty covers household appliances, including any electronics on them, but not electronics like TV, computer, etc. Their warranty is online.
> 
> I use an additional multiplug surge unit at computer/TV/etc, which also provides for phone/cable inputs, which can take lightning hits ( and probably WHY the Sycom warranty excludes those type of things....they couldn't provide protection for a surge on a phone line )
> 
> Like you, our power company offers a whole house surge protector, but it's 12 bucks/month on the bill.....I could buy 2 Sycom units a year for that.


Do you think, if for some odd ball reason a generator would go haywire that it (Sycom) would help also?

And I found them for $37.99 plus shipping.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Tarheel said:


> Do you think, if for some odd ball reason a generator would go haywire that it (Sycom) would help also?
> 
> And I found them for $37.99 plus shipping.


I'd think it would help on any surge.

Make sure that 37 buck price is the 120/240 model.....they make a 120 ONLY model that is cheaper.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

I Googled and found Siemens makes a plug in suppressor like the Square D products. No first hand experience.

As far as the generator....yes a govenor failure and overspeed could create a high voltage on the output. (ask me how I know) The surge suppressor needs to be big enough to blow the generator breaker if this happens.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> I'd think it would help on any surge.
> 
> Make sure that 37 buck price is the 120/240 model.....they make a 120 ONLY model that is cheaper.


This is the one for that price-
http://www.fencesupplyinc.com/sycom-syc120240tc-residential-surge-protector-p-5102.html


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep....that's the one.

Pop out a 1/2" knock out plug, stick it in that hole, and connect:

White wire on the neutral bar, two black wires to any double pole ( 240v ) breaker in the box ( double up with existing wires for that circuit )....you're done.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

idahodave said:


> I Googled and found Siemens makes a plug in suppressor like the Square D products. No first hand experience.
> 
> As far as the generator....yes a govenor failure and overspeed could create a high voltage on the output. (ask me how I know) The surge suppressor needs to be big enough to blow the generator breaker if this happens.


Thanks Dave,
I found this one
http://www.stopsurges.com/SIEMENS-TPSA9040-WHOLE-HOUSE-SURGE-PROTECTOR-TPSA9040.htm
What a huge price difference between the two. Got to study on this a little more. Went back and read the warranty on the one TnAndy has and he is correct, covers most everything except tv, satellite, vcr etc. I still may need to put a ups back up on the tv (already have surge protection strip and it is suppose to be a good one) to be safe. I am not sure how much I trust the strips and I know for sure the back ups work.

Thanks for the help !


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> Yep....that's the one.
> 
> Pop out a 1/2" knock out plug, stick it in that hole, and connect:
> 
> White wire on the neutral bar, two black wires to any double pole ( 240v ) breaker in the box ( double up with existing wires for that circuit )....you're done.


Simple enough ! Even a cave man can do that. :happy0035:

Thanks !

Hey by the way, I placed that order with AMPEX and it got held up because of the snow. Should be here in a few days. Hope I don't need to borrow from you before it gets here. LOL !


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> Yep....that's the one.
> 
> Pop out a 1/2" knock out plug, stick it in that hole, and connect:
> 
> White wire on the neutral bar, two black wires to any double pole ( 240v ) breaker in the box ( double up with existing wires for that circuit )....you're done.












Surge protection came in today. Simple to install, now we will see.
Thanks TnAndy !


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

The $ 40 units work. The $ 150 units work longer. The difference is in the size of the mov's (metal Oxide Varistors) that are the primary interruption component in them. Check out Tytewadd...Iknow for a fact that those units work well. Square D (homeline)surge arrestor units will fit MOST panels with the straight blade bus tabs. Check with all the electrical wholesale houses in your area and see which ones real electricians buy.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Gosh.....and I thought I was a "real" electrician. 

Sure got the State licensing board fooled !


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Great discussion... thanks for all the valuable info here. Wasn't aware of the various whole-house protections commonly available. Think I'm going to install one of these surge protectors on our main panel.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Our electric company installs them at a price. They guarentee everything in the house for surge. We also have the puters and TV's with a plug in unit as double protection.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I gotta wonder at the utility Co.'s $12 a month charge. . . . . .
Some body go ask your "homeowners" ins. person what kind of additional coverage you could/would get by dropping that $144 on your "homeowners" policy . .?!?!


----------



## youstop (Mar 7, 2016)

sumco surge protectors are fire hazards just joined the forum to warn people


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Wondering if a midnite sun lightning arrestor would take care of it.


----------

